# Fiancee visa, double check before we submit!



## mordenboy (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm a British citizen, and my US citizen fiancee are about to submit our application and would be very grateful if anyone could look through our documents, to check we have all bases covered. Thankyou so much in advance!

So, here is what we've prepared for the criteria....

2 recent passport photographs and your passport - see the Photographs and passport page
- She has this sorted and ready to go.

evidence of your age and your partner's age
- She has both our birth certificates, originals and copies

official evidence that your and your partner's previous marriage(s) and/or civil partnership(s) broken down permanently, if either of you has been married or in a civil partnership
- neither of us have been married before, so we just leave this?

evidence that you intend to marry or register your civil partnership within a reasonable time (usually 6 months)
- We have email confirmation from the registry office for our marriage booking in late july

evidence that you have met each other
- We have included numerous photo's of us together, plus my last flight ticket to the US and her last ticket to fly here to see me

evidence that you intend to live together permanently after you have married or registered your civil partnership
- I wasn't sure what was required for this, so I have added her name to my utility bills, is this ok?

evidence of your English language ability - see the English language page
- I dont think this applies as English is her 1st language?

evidence that you can can maintain yourselves and any dependants adequately without needing public funds
- She has my bank statements for the last year (march '11 to feb '12), I've added a cover letter to this saying I feel i have a sufficient amount going thorugh. It shows just over 30k, I know its not huge riches, but is this sufficient?

evidence of your accomodation
- She has my original tennancy agreement that runs to the end of november '12. I've got a letter from my landlord saying i've been here since '08 and my payments are always on time.




Do you guys think this is sufficient or do I need to get more together.

Many thanks for taking the time.


Jake


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mordenboy said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a British citizen, and my US citizen fiancee are about to submit our application and would be very grateful if anyone could look through our documents, to check we have all bases covered. Thankyou so much in advance!
> 
> ...


I.e. her original US passport with at least 6 months' validity left plus photocopy. A photocopy of bio pages of your British passport (no need to be certified) to show you are a British citizen settled in UK.



> evidence of your age and your partner's age
> - She has both our birth certificates, originals and copies


Fine.



> official evidence that your and your partner's previous marriage(s) and/or civil partnership(s) broken down permanently, if either of you has been married or in a civil partnership
> - neither of us have been married before, so we just leave this?


Just write N/A.



> evidence that you intend to marry or register your civil partnership within a reasonable time (usually 6 months)
> - We have email confirmation from the registry office for our marriage booking in late july


Fine, plus booking for wedding reception and receipt for deposit?



> evidence that you have met each other
> - We have included numerous photo's of us together, plus my last flight ticket to the US and her last ticket to fly here to see me


Fine. You also need evidence of having kept in touch when apart, such as skype log, email and phone records.



> evidence that you intend to live together permanently after you have married or registered your civil partnership
> - I wasn't sure what was required for this, so I have added her name to my utility bills, is this ok?


Yes, and other evidence of joint financial responsibility, such as jt bank account, jt savings and insurance policies. Not easy to organise while she is still abroad, but if you can, that will help.



> evidence of your English language ability - see the English language page
> - I dont think this applies as English is her 1st language?


Americans are exempt as they are of majority English-speaking nation.



> evidence that you can can maintain yourselves and any dependants adequately without needing public funds
> - She has my bank statements for the last year (march '11 to feb '12), I've added a cover letter to this saying I feel i have a sufficient amount going thorugh. It shows just over 30k, I know its not huge riches, but is this sufficient?


Should be. Enclose evidence of your steady job in UK, such as employment contract and copy of latest P60. 



> evidence of your accomodation
> - She has my original tenancy agreement that runs to the end of november '12. I've got a letter from my landlord saying i've been here since '08 and my payments are always on time.


Plus no objection to your fiancée/wife joining you as joint tenant.

You seem to have the main items covered. Just supply additional documents I've suggested. You should also enclose a brief letter from each of you giving a description of your relationship from first encounter to the present day, and hope for the future (to be married and live together permanently in UK).


----------



## mordenboy (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Joppa,

Many thanks for your reply.

I'll include invoices from the company that is producing our invatations, decorations etc.

Skype history is a great idea, I just made a word document out of ours, it was 14 pages long so i'm sure that'll do the job.

We dont have any joint financial responsibilities at present, so i'll hope naming on my utility bills will suffice.

I'll get a letter from my work stating my job is secure and ongoing.

Make sure the letters from my landlord state he is happy for her to join me.

We'll also both write our letters explaining our relationship and hopefully we're set.



So to double check the process, we do our online application, pay the fee and mail our documents to the address I assume we're given. Then she'll get a date to go and get the photo's and finger prints done. Then we'll wait for our decision?


One other thing, about 6 years ago, she had a DUI, I know this isn't great! Before and since then, she hasn't had so much as a speeding ticket. Is this likely to be a problem?


Thank you so much again


Jake


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mordenboy said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> Many thanks for your reply.
> 
> ...


OK.



> So to double check the process, we do our online application, pay the fee and mail our documents to the address I assume we're given. Then she'll get a date to go and get the photo's and finger prints done. Then we'll wait for our decision?


No. After online application and paying the fees, you make online appointment for biometrics. After attending biometric appointment, return with a stamped biometric receipt and put it on top of the supporting documents and printed out and signed application form and send off to NY visa hub. Then you wait for emails telling you about the progress of your application, such as when they open your package, process it and return your documents with visa. Current typical processing time is 4 days from when they receive the package to deciding on your application.



> One other thing, about 6 years ago, she had a DUI, I know this isn't great! Before and since then, she hasn't had so much as a speeding ticket. Is this likely to be a problem?


It has to be disclosed under criminal convictions. While it's unlikely to affect the outcome, she should attach a note taking full responsibility, showing remorse, lessons learnt and it won't happen again (how she has been convictions and tickets-free since).
Just to warn you that unspent criminal convictions, including recent incidence of drink-drive, esp in UK, are likely to affect her ability to settle in UK, after 2 years in UK.


----------



## mordenboy (Oct 10, 2011)

Excellent! Looks like we're ready.

Thank you so much!

I can see you get thanked by a lot of people for all your contributions, but I hope you dont get bored of hearing what a fantastic resource of help you are!


----------

